
Color plans to permanently block objectionable users? - gammarator
https://twitter.com/#!/BillNguyen/status/51727261874913280
======
gammarator
More detail here: [http://www.quora.com/How-will-Color-Labs-startup-handle-
inap...](http://www.quora.com/How-will-Color-Labs-startup-handle-
inappropriate-photos)

"Simply swipe a photo from someone, and a popup will show you to choose
Nudity, Violence or Hateful. That person will then be banned from Color, thus
the only way to get back on the system is buying a new iPhone or Android. It's
a pretty expensive way to get back in the system, which keeps a very balanced
environment. The web is very easy to just recreate an account if you behave
badly, it's not the most economical way to behave like this.

We also will ban a person from Color for abusing the reporting system.

More important is that since all the photos you take are public, and they
travel around with you, people behave. When you go to work, go to school or
are with your friends, and family, they'll see all of your pics you've taken
on Color. People who take inappropriate pictures don't want everyone they
spend time with in real life that they are that type of person." --Peter Pham,
President & Co-Founder of Color

